# Anyone ever used the complaints procedure against the RFC with success?



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi all just wondering if anyone on here has ever had cause for complaint in relation to their fertility treatment? Just wondering how you got on and if you were successful or not?

Ta
Caz x


----------



## ritchiem (Jun 27, 2011)

Hi caz

I complained last year regarding a failed cycle at egg collection on the basis of the fact that the guidelines state that a full cycle is up to embryo transfer on the health authority website. But Rfc state that as soon as drugs are dispersed then that constitutes a cycle- so I didn't get very far with them. Just a letter of response.

They didn't really seem interested in my complaint and the fact that I felt misled on my free Nhs cycle.

Hopefully you will have a better response. My consultant did encourage me, but actually part of the process with them caused the problem.

Good luck

Mags x


----------



## rosebud_05_99 (Apr 15, 2008)

hi
i had a complaint against origin and got nowhere with it , it was actually a number of vaild issues which they refused to accept. these clinics seem to be the same as most hospitals and drs as in they can do no wrong.
rosebud


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hiya thanks for the replies and sorry to hear you girls didnt get anywhere...very frustrating when u  have a valud readon for complaint. 

Currently in the process of a complaint against the Rfc as have valid reason to believe we should have bern offered icsi instead of ivf. 

As u girls will know too well, infertlity is an emotionally traumatic issue to deal with on its own without believing you werent given the correct and proper treatment by doctors in whom you place your trust. Us girls in northern ireland are  very  unfortunate!


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Carly

How are you stranger?? I was thinking of you the other day 

Jillyhen x


----------



## confusedcarly (Dec 7, 2009)

Hi jilly im good thx and what about yourself? Havent been on here in soo long! Feel like a newbie agaain !


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Im grand mrs

Not much happening with me at the minute. I cant even remember if I have your mobile number ot not as ive changed phones

Jillyhen x


----------

